
CryptStreamPP: Encrypted, seekable, file streams for c++ - dr_j_
https://github.com/benhj/cryptostreampp
======
jakobdabo
In summary, it supports a number of block ciphers (many of which are obsolete
and insecure), uses the CTR mode of operation, PBKDF2, and no authentication.

Edit:

Also, I don't think it destroys the password from the memory after deriving
the key, or the encryption key after closing the stream, neither does it try
to lock the memory (where the sensitive data is located) from being swapped
out.

